# Sig Sauer - Cerakoted - 03/20/2012



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is another Sig that was recently finished. I only painted the frame. The customer sent me this photo after it was back together. Really looks nice with that color.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

another job well done hombre! cant wait till i can save up enough to have you do a few of mine.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

TheRoguePirate said:


> another job well done hombre! cant wait till i can save up enough to have you do a few of mine.


Thanks for the nice feedback. I can't wait to do some of yours.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

how much would a job like that run? I have a full size 1911 i want painted


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

I like the color. Good Job



:thumbup:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Like a magnet, Tims work just keeps pullin me to have one done, Always very nice outcome, Custom that others dont have, Thats what its all about. Heres to ya again Tim :thumbsup: ole Carver


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

TheCarver said:


> Like a magnet, Tims work just keeps pullin me to have one done, Always very nice outcome, Custom that others dont have, Thats what its all about. Heres to ya again Tim :thumbsup: ole Carver


Come on over to the dark side. Wait until you see the shotgun I am working on. Nothing fancy, but I was able to do one little thing that makes the whole project.


----------

